

NASA's Planetary Science Division Funding and Number of Missions 2004 – 2020 - Amorymeltzer
http://planetary.org/multimedia/space-images/charts/historical-levels-of-planetary-exploration-funding-fy2003-fy2019.html

======
Amorymeltzer
Raw data:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AkGPD4pnAnuwdHE...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AkGPD4pnAnuwdHE1bVNRZ0ZFZmxVSTFlNTFQODIzTHc&gid=0)

